# Coil resistance dropping



## X-Calibre786 (10/11/20)

This may have been asked before, but I couldn't find a thread.

I recently acquired a Berserker V2 and I put in a Crafted Coil MTL quad core coil. After the initial dry burn and scraping process I got the coil reading 0.82ohm, exactly as advertised. After about 4 tanks, the coil reading went down to around 0.72ohm. Cleaned and rewicked. Coil was reading 0.86ohm. Now on the 4th tank again and coil is reading around 0.62ohm.

I understand small variances in coil readings but should it really drop that much?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/11/20)

If its initial resistance returns after a thorough cleaning, then it's a carbon buildup in/on the coil(s) and wick(s), causing a drop in resistance. You would have noticed a fairly sharp corresponding drop in flavour at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/11/20)

Now that you mention it, flavour does drop off after the first tank. So clean and rewick after every tankful?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (10/11/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> This may have been asked before, but I couldn't find a thread.
> 
> I recently acquired a Berserker V2 and I put in a Crafted Coil MTL quad core coil. After the initial dry burn and scraping process I got the coil reading 0.82ohm, exactly as advertised. After about 4 tanks, the coil reading went down to around 0.72ohm. Cleaned and rewicked. Coil was reading 0.86ohm. Now on the 4th tank again and coil is reading around 0.62ohm.
> 
> I understand small variances in coil readings but should it really drop that much?


I haven't used those coils, but in most MTL RTA's that I have, the variance is around 0.05ohm. To me, 0.62-0.86 seems a bit high. The only thing that caused this much variance on my rta's was a slightly loose 510 connection. Has this happened on more than one coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/11/20)

Haven't tried another coil yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

Few spot checks:
- Is your post screws tightened down
- Is your coil lose anywhere
- Is your coil legs touching something it is not supposed to
- Is your 510 pin tight on your tank
- Is your 510 connection tight on your mod

If you have more than one mod, try swopping the tank over to the other one to see if it happens as well. Then you can rule out mod problems if it does the same and it is a tank/coil issue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/11/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Now that you mention it, flavour does drop off after the first tank. So clean and rewick after every tankful?



You mentioned "Crafted Coil MTL quad core coil" ... What ejuice are you using?

I do get SLIGHTLY better flavour with Clapton MTL coils, (_using deserts as eliquid goes_), and I require a rewick/coil cleanup after every tank when using them, else I suffer the same symptoms as you're getting.
When using plain SS wire spaced coils however, I get two to three tanks before requiring a rewick/coil cleanup

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You mentioned "Crafted Coil MTL quad core coil" ... What ejuice are you using?
> 
> I do get SLIGHTLY better flavour with Clapton MTL coils, (_using deserts as eliquid goes_), and I require a rewick/coil cleanup after every tank when using them, else I suffer the same symptoms as you're getting.
> When using plain SS wire spaced coils however, I get two to three tanks before requiring a rewick/coil cleanup


Bamango Ice.
Think I'm going to get me some plain 26ga or 28 ga wire for my MTL setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Few spot checks:
> - Is your post screws tightened down
> - Is your coil lose anywhere
> - Is your coil legs touching something it is not supposed to
> ...


I've checked all of this already. Also tried a different tank on this mod. Issue seems to be with the tank/coil combo.
One more thing I'm going to try is a different juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (16/11/20)

So I finally got around to cleaning/rewicking this tank this weekend. Tried it with Red Pill and the coil resistance remained steady for 2 tanks. Cleaned and rewicked again and tried Bamango Ice again. On the second tank now and coil resistance is stable. Might have just been a quirk of new coils. Seems like it's sorta broken in now, if that's even a thing with coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

It must be. I find with my twisted coils that I can get a reading when first installed, that will change by the time I pulse and get any hot spots out and then change again when I have wicked and bedded in the cotton. After that they remain very stable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

